# Problemas al conectar modulo usb al amplificador de audio



## Dario (Nov 1, 2012)

hola amigos como estan. bueno, hacia mucho tiempo que no creaba un nuevo tema. felicito a andres y sus colaboradores por el sistema para evitar que se cree un nuevo tema, habiendo ya otros iguales, esta perfecto. 
bueno, paso a explicar mi problema: resulta que hace poco compre en deal extremme un modulito sd card/usb de estos que vienen para adaptarle a los amplificadores de audio. de los mas baratos, era para probar una compra. resulta que ahora me pongo a intentar conectarselo a mi amplificador y me doy con que los pines de salida no tienen gnd, sino que al parecer seria SALIDA+ SALIDA-, pero no gnd... ¿alguien tiene idea de como puedo conectarlo? ¿acaso hace falta alguna etapa que acondicione la señal de manera que se pueda conectar al amplificador sin problemas? aqui dejo una imagen del modulo que compre y haber si alguien puede darme una manito con esto. 
saludosss


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 1, 2012)

Solo le veo una salida USB


----------



## tecbeml (Nov 1, 2012)

la negativa es la tierra.


----------



## Dario (Nov 1, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Solo le veo una salida USB


esa foto es a modo ilustrativo, es para ver si alguien la reconoce y tambien para que sepan de que estoy hablando  aqui subo una de la parte de abajo de la placa, donde estan los conectores. como les decia, no tiene pines de coneccion a tierra en sus salidas. les dejo tambien un diagrama de como estan conectadas sus salidas. el integrado se llama 8403 BDT01


como se puede ver, ambos pines salen del integrado, lo que quiere decir que no tiene coneccion a tierra en sus salidas... ¿se entiende ahora?


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 1, 2012)

Hola.

Usa la salida de 3.5mm

































Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Dario (Nov 1, 2012)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Usa la salida de 3.5mm
> 
> ...



jeje... asi debe verse armado en un gabinete... este es solo el modulo, no tiene gabinete...  y tampoco tiene salida de audifonos...  gracias amigo.


----------



## monbollo (Nov 1, 2012)

Posiblemente cada canal de salida de audio de tu reproductor está en la configuración de "bridge" (puente), y al no estar referenciados a tierra, podrías dañar el C.I. de salida si intentas conectarlo directamente a alguna entrada subsecuente de audio de otro aparato, que sí tiene un retorno de tierra...


----------



## Dario (Nov 1, 2012)

monbollo dijo:


> Posiblemente cada canal de salida de audio de tu reproductor está en la configuración de "bridge" (puente), y al no estar referenciados a tierra, podrías dañar el C.I. de salida si intentas conectarlo directamente a alguna entrada subsecuente de audio de otro aparato, que sí tiene un retorno de tierra...



 eso, eso es lo que yo queria decir...  ¿alguien sabe que o como puedo hacer para poder conectarlo a mi ampli??? saludosss


----------



## lpnavy (Nov 1, 2012)

de seguro se ve asi la parte posterior cierto!! pues es sencillo el (+) positivo y (-) gnd y listo. ya que todo esos modulos chinos son todos iguales practicamente.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 2, 2012)

Dario:
Hacela fácil: tocá con el ohmetro entre mas y los terminales de salida. SI tenés continudidad con alguno, pues ese la masa de la salida, y si no tenés continuidad, pues entonces está en BTL, que es lo más probable.

Si el sistema está en BTL la solución es fácil: conectá una resistencia entre UNA de las salidas y masa,  y tomá la señal de esa salida...y punto. Lo unico "malo" es que vas a tener la mitad de la amplitud que tendrías con la señal en BTL, pero como no la vas a usar para excitar un parlante en forma directa, pues el problema no existe.
Lo que te vas a tener que asegurar es de la "calidad" de la señal de salida que vas a tener, por que si el chip ese que decís es un ampli en clase D vamos a tener que tocar un poco más el acople hacia afuera.... así que tendrás que conseguirte un osciloscopio.


----------



## nickjuu (Nov 2, 2012)

amigo como es una salida digital no necesita masa si tenes el cable blindado conecta solo los cables por donde va la señal, en mi caso yo tengo uno parecido al tuyo y conecte el cable rojo y negro al positivo de R y L pero la malla no se conecta. en mi caso el cable blindado tiene esos dos colores junto con la malla. Espero te sirva Saludos.


----------



## perejil (Nov 2, 2012)

este mismo tema se esta hablando en este hilo:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/instalar-aparato-mp3-usb-coche-dudas-85467/index2.html

yo tengo localizados ya los 2 integrados amplificadores de 3w, son unos cm8600c. Hay que tomar la señal antes de estos amplificadores integrados. Lo mejor es que fundamos los dos temas en uno.
Un saludo


----------



## Dario (Nov 2, 2012)

bueno, muchisimas gracias a todos por sus ideas y comentarios, les cuento que ya solucione mi problema. lo que hice fue buscar con el osciloscopio los pines de entrada del integrado de salida y solde directamente una resistencia por cada canal para prevenir algun problema. personalmente, no creo que lo hubiera si se toma directamente la señal, pero ante la duda... en fin, conecte las resistencias al cable apantallado y el cable al amplificador y listo,  funciono diez puntos. lo unico que note fue un ruido raro que luego solucione alimentando el modulito con una fuente aparte, mas precisamente con un cargador de celular .  al final, todo funciono muy bien... aca les dejo una imagen para mostrarles donde solde las resistencias.
saludosss y gracias a todos


----------



## perejil (Nov 2, 2012)

D@rio dijo:


> bueno, muchisimas gracias a todos por sus ideas y comentarios, les cuento que ya solucione mi problema. lo que hice fue buscar con el osciloscopio los pines de entrada del integrado de salida y solde directamente una resistencia por cada canal para prevenir algun problema. personalmente, no creo que lo hubiera si se toma directamente la señal, pero ante la duda... en fin, conecte las resistencias al cable apantallado y el cable al amplificador y listo,  funciono diez puntos. lo unico que note fue un ruido raro que luego solucione alimentando el modulito con una fuente aparte, mas precisamente con un cargador de celular .  al final, todo funciono muy bien... aca les dejo una imagen para mostrarles donde solde las resistencias.
> saludosss y gracias a todos
> Ver el archivo adjunto 82714



Compañero yo quiero hacer eso mismo, pero no tengo osciloscopio, únicamente un tester.

Yo tengo un módulo como el que muestran en la foto de arriba y tiene 2 amplificadores de 3w cm8600c. Mirando el datasheet de estos integrados, tengo localizado el pin de entrada de audio y el capacitor y las resistencias que se conectan a estos pines.

¿Has soldado la resistencia antes del capacitor que va, junto con una resistencia al pin de entrada de audio del amplificador? ¿de cuanto es esa resistencia?

Gracias, un saludo


----------



## Dario (Nov 2, 2012)

perejil dijo:


> Compañero yo quiero hacer eso mismo, pero no tengo osciloscopio, únicamente un tester.
> 
> Yo tengo un módulo como el que muestran en la foto de arriba y tiene 2 amplificadores de 3w cm8600c. Mirando el datasheet de estos integrados, tengo localizado el pin de entrada de audio y el capacitor y las resistencias que se conectan a estos pines.
> 
> ...



amigo, si tenes localizados los pines de entrada del o de los integrados del amplificador, no tenes mas que soldar por cada canal, 1 resistencia que en mi caso, es de 27k en dichos pines y de ahi mandarlo al ampli. saludosss


----------



## perejil (Nov 2, 2012)

ok muchas gracias, que bien!! ya me veo a puntito de conseguirlo 

¿cualquier resistencia mayor a 10kohm vale ó tengo que tomar algo más en cuenta? 

Y si quito (desoldo) los 2 integrados de la placa, y pincho el audio de donde estaba el PIN 4 IN y 7 GND, ¿me harían falta las resistencias igualmente?


un saludo


----------



## Dario (Nov 2, 2012)

mmm... eso de retirar los integrados no te lo recomiendo. lo de las resistencias, con que sea mayor a 10k, esta bien. 
saludosss


----------



## perejil (Nov 5, 2012)

muchas gracias Dario, al final, buscando resistencias en casa no encontré ninguna de 10k. Me arriesgué a desoldar los integrados y de momento lo he logrado y en ese aspecto, parece que va bien, ya no me satura la señal.

Aunque sigo teniendo ruido cuando, teniendo el aparato mp3 (ó un móvil) conectado al tda y estando el tda encendido y lo que se utilice como reproductor apagado. (no se si me explico, el mp3 apagado y conectado a las entradas del tda (encendido), suena un ruido molesto por los altavoces)

Creo, según lo que he leido, que este ruido molesto es corriente continua que se mete por las lineas de audio.

¿Como filtro esta señal? ¿Pongo una resistencia en serie superior a 10k con las lineas de entrada y un capacitor de tipo lenteja en cada linea para derivar dc a masa? 

No se muy bien por donde tirar...

Muchas gracias


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 5, 2012)

Hola, Si el problema es porque las salidas vienen de un IC (coneccion puente) como es en el caso de los amplificador de autostereo lo conveniente es hacer un aislante galvanico con un transformador y una resistencia variable en serie...



saludo


----------



## perejil (Nov 5, 2012)

sstc, muchas gracias por responder, he solucionado el tema del ruido esta mañana. La culpa era de la fuente de alimentación, no estba correctamente estabilizada y el rizado provocaba el ruido en el tda. Al probar con una fuente de ordenador he podido comprobar que se ha eliminado el ruido 100%.

sstc, entonces ese diagrama que me has puesto, ¿es lo que comercialmente se conoce por conversor de sonido alta-baja? y cuya función es disminuir la potencia de las lineas amplificadas se la radio oem de un coche para poder amplificarlo con un amplificador externo más potente?


----------



## Dario (Nov 5, 2012)

amigo perejil, me alegra que hayas solucionado tu problema. mi aparatito sigue funcionando 100% 



SSTC dijo:


> Hola, Si el problema es porque las salidas vienen de un IC (coneccion puente) como es en el caso de los amplificador de autostereo lo conveniente es hacer un aislante galvanico con un transformador y una resistencia variable en serie...
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 82897
> 
> saludo



que buena idea sstc ¿tendras el numero de espiras que lleva el trafo en su primario y secundario? saludosss


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 5, 2012)

Los mas facil de coseguir son los telefónicos de 600-600 Ohms , esos amarillos de los modem


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 5, 2012)

D@rio dijo:


> que buena idea sstc ¿tendras el numero de espiras que lleva el trafo en su primario y secundario? saludosss


Por que se complican la vida inútilmente???? Ya les dije antes como se hacía aunque estuviera en BTL:


			
				ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> *Si el sistema está en BTL la solución es fácil: conectá una resistencia  entre UNA de las salidas y masa,  y tomá la señal de esa salida...y  punto. Lo unico "malo" es que vas a tener la mitad de la amplitud que  tendrías con la señal en BTL, pero como no la vas a usar para excitar un  parlante en forma directa, pues el problema no existe.*


----------



## perejil (Nov 5, 2012)

ezavalla dijo:


> Por que se complican la vida inútilmente???? Ya les dije antes como se hacía aunque estuviera en BTL:



_*Perdona mi absoluta ignorancia compañero*_, con eso te refieres a que para conectar, por ejemplo, las salidas amplificadas de la radio del coche a un ampli de los "grandes", para adecuar y bajar la señal de las salidas de la radio ¿con unas simples resistencias es suficiente?

¿simplemente, que sean mayores a 10k y punto?

_ *Es decir, los conversores alta-baja de caraudio que venden, ¿no son más que simples potes, resistencias variables? *_  

pues me gastao la pasta a lo tonto bastantes veces!!!


haber si aprendo algo que ando muy verde


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 5, 2012)

No sé como seran esos conversores, pero la conexión es muy simple, solo hay que elegir el terminal correcto del ampli (+ o -) para asegurar que la fase sea la adecuada...


----------



## Dario (Nov 5, 2012)

ezavalla dijo:


> No sé como seran esos conversores, pero la conexión es muy simple, solo hay que elegir el terminal correcto del ampli (+ o -) para asegurar que la fase sea la adecuada...
> Ver el archivo adjunto 82930



amigos: yo ya arregle mi problema, solo que me parecio interesante el adaptador de sstc. por cierto ezaballa, muy buena tu idea.

saludosss


----------



## nasaserna (Nov 5, 2012)

Una pregunta Ezavalla.
La resistencia Ra debe ser alta para evitar los problemas de corto con tierra en los circuitos BTL?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 5, 2012)

Debe ser razonablemente alta dependiendo de para que vayas a tomar la señal del divisor, pero si le ponés un parlante lo mismo no va a pasar nada, solo que va a sonar a menor "volumen" que el que está en BTL y con la fase para cualquier lado.
Lo que hay que cuidar en un BTL en *NO PONER LOS TERMINALES DE PARLANTE A MASA* por que es un cortocircuito directo, pero si ponés una carga resistiva o resistivo-inductiva no pasa absolutamente nada... siempre y cuando tenga valores razonables, pero no creo que nadie en su sano juicio ponga un "cable" como carga...


----------



## nasaserna (Nov 5, 2012)

Gracias como siempre por tus respuestas,
le de la resistencia razonable se hace alusión a la impedancia mínima del amplificador


----------



## perejil (Nov 5, 2012)

muchísimas gracias ezavalla, y de ¿cuanto suelen ser esas resitencias razonables? ¿son muy dificiles de calcular? (prefiero preguntar que decir barbaridades)

Un saludo


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 6, 2012)

Hola.

Mira aquí: 

http://www.sound.whsites.net/project87.htm

http://sound.whsites.net/project122.htm

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/aporte-preamplificador-balanceado-microfono-dinamico-47309/

talvez te puede servir.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 6, 2012)

> es que vas a tener la mitad de la amplitud que tendrías con la señal en BTL, pero como no la vas a usar para excitar un parlante en forma directa, pues el problema no existe.


Con lo que yo propuse suprimos estos problemas mas


> y con la fase para cualquier lado.


y todo...

Hola *D@rio* en el caso del equipo tuyo el que te recomendo *DOSME* te va de diez no tienes perdida y no lo esfuerzas ademas la adaptacion a cualquier amplificador te resultara facil... 


> Los mas facil de coseguir son los telefónicos de 600-600 Ohms , esos amarillos de los modem



En el caso de que quieras conectar un parlante en forma directa lo puedes hacer NO hay problema. En caso de que el intregrado y estoy hablando de otros equipos, sea de mas de 5 watts y quieras usar toda la potensia del equipo bueno SI en ese caso te recomiendo que uses el calibre mas grueso como un nucleo realmente generoso... (hablando de otros menesteres)

Lo bueno de poner un Tr en la salida es que ademas de acoplarse con cualquier equipo, su calidad en una mezcladora es exelente 

saludo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 6, 2012)

SSTC dijo:


> Con lo que yo propuse suprimos estos problemas mas
> y todo...


 
No suprimís nada, por que tenés que poner un trafo que no se consigue fácilmente (y los buenos son CAROS). Y si ponés uno de modem, la respuesta en frecuencia es bastante floja para audio.
No digo que la solución sea mala, lo que digo es que es una complicación inútil cuando no tenés la necesidad de aislar nada, y es varias veces mas costosa que un par de resistencias



			
				perejil dijo:
			
		

> ¿cuanto suelen ser esas resitencias razonables? ¿son muy dificiles de calcular? (prefiero preguntar que decir barbaridades)


No son difíciles de calcular, pero como ya te dije, tenés que saber que vas a conectar al divisor. Con que *la suma de las resistencias sea 10 veces menor que la impedancia de entrada de la etapa que vas a conectar a continuación* es suficiente, cosa de que si vas a poner una etapa de potencia con una impedancia de entrada de 33K, la suma de Ra+Rb debe valer 3K3. Este no es el mejor cálculo posible, pero es suficiente para fines prácticos.
Como verás, tenés que conocer la impedancia de entrada de la etapa que vas a conectar, y eso es un parámetro de diseño, o sea que no vale poner números al boleo....


----------



## MFK08 (Ene 14, 2015)

Hola disculpen que reviva un post viejo pero creo que es el lugar adecuado, esto intentando conectar un modulo de estos a un ampli y no quiero quemar nada (ya queme dos pero distinto a este ultimo jaja) les adjunto fotos, aparentemente este modulo no tiene salida amplificada por lo que logro ver, pero la duda viene por que en las salida y entrada de audio la masa figura como AGND y la masa de alimentacion figura como GND ambas son la misma masa?? no quiero conectar todo y que se me queme nuevamente

Edit. y donde puedo conseguir los conectores para estas plaqueta por que aca en mi ciudad no se consiguen


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 14, 2015)

y no es muy dificil seguí las pista o con un tester pican en ambas masas y SI te da continuidad son las mismas.
*
saludo y suerte *


----------



## MFK08 (Ene 14, 2015)

Voy a hacer lo que me recomendaste muchas gracias,  y las fichitas conectoras donde las puedo conseguir


----------



## MFK08 (Ene 17, 2015)

comparten la masa, conecte alimentación y arranco bien lo conecte a una ampli y nada, solo se escucha un zumbido en los parlantes como si le faltara masa, desconfió de la alimentacion, ya que utilice el mismo trafo del ampli usando la masa y una de las salida del trafo lo rectifique aparte y lo pase por un 7805. como no funcionaba desconecte todo y volví a medir si había continuidad entre las masas y ya no había del modulo y ya no había continuidad algo raro debe haber, voy a tratar de hacer una fuente aparte con un trafo aparte y pruebo, ustedes que opinan


----------



## MFK08 (Ene 19, 2015)

bueno me auto contesto y agrego informacion sobre la conexion que hice para alimentar el modulo y el amplificador y donde creo esta la falla, ambas masas no son las mismas estan tomadas de diferentes formas.


----------



## nasaserna (Ene 19, 2015)

Ahí ta el detalle,


----------



## MFK08 (Ene 19, 2015)

solo espero no haber quemado otro modulo mas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 19, 2015)

Con suerte solo quemante díodos


----------



## MFK08 (Ene 20, 2015)

Ojala sea así esta semana pruebo compre un trafo individual para alimentar el modulo y un cooler


----------



## MFK08 (Ene 25, 2015)

Lo probé  por suerte no se quemo nada funciona, pero me lleve una gran desilucion por que el sonido es muy muy bajo, es como si el modulo no lograra excitar correctamente el amplificador, no se que podra ser, a su vez tiene una pequeña distorsión fea, alguna sugerencia?


----------

